# Walcot nation day - who's coming?



## fractionMan (May 17, 2006)

Erm, I think it's on the 11th of june, at least that's what cyberfairy says.

There's footbal on the 10th, so early arrivals can watch that.

So, oooo's up for it?


----------



## Derian (May 17, 2006)

Hoping so 

A linky


----------



## fractionMan (May 17, 2006)

bathfringe page said:
			
		

> Walcot Nation Day has passed on, gone to the list of great festivals of the past - BUT Walcot Nation lives on!
> A new event, Walcot Independence Day, will occupy the same time slot on the last Sunday of the Fringe, a green powered green field event with lots of stuff for kids as well as adults to do and see. A bigger space so we can all have more fun!



Is this true?


----------



## Derian (May 17, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Is this true?



I dunno. But the most recent Walcot Nation Day google search only came up with the one for 2005   Still looks as if it will be a good last day to the festival though, but I've got nothing to compare it with ...


----------



## fractionMan (May 17, 2006)

They used to section off the whole street (the one with the Bell on it), it seems that they've moved it to a nearby park intead.

I'm sure it'll be fun anyways.


----------



## Derian (May 17, 2006)

Looks like it *crosses fingers*


----------



## Cakes (May 17, 2006)

OOohh I hope that robot tramp will be there again! He was so good I couldn't believe he was a robot until I look up his trouser leg and saw the metal bits.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 17, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Is this true?


It is yes  Thay amusingly said they wanted to make it more of interest to teenagers by reducing the dancing and alcohol element


----------



## fractionMan (May 18, 2006)

Well, people are welcome to stay at mine if they want to.  By the time it rolls around I'll have a spare double _and_ a spare sofa bed. 

But no weirdos.


----------



## kalidarkone (May 18, 2006)

I want to come...every year I think I must go......and also I really want to go to -its either the opening night or the last night of the fringe- cos they have the best fireworks......


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 5, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 5, 2006)

Sort of _hoping_ to be there on Sunday... -but I've also got a picnic to go to. 

No, it's okay, you really don't have to thank me for being so emphatically decisive regarding this matter.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 5, 2006)

i might be in bath this weekend, along with mrs21, she thinks you're all freaks (and therefore i am one too ) but i'll pop along to some walcot stuff, which park are they having stuff in, hedgemead park opposite?


----------



## Derian (Jun 5, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i might be in bath this weekend, along with mrs21, she thinks you're all freaks (and therefore i am one too ) but i'll pop along to some walcot stuff, which park are they having stuff in, hedgemead park opposite?



Kensington Meadows link here  wherever that is. I'm probably going too.


----------



## astral (Jun 5, 2006)

Some friends were talking about this at the weekend.  Think I might go along.


----------



## user47632 (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll be there with a few mates I expect.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 5, 2006)

We need to arange a meetup!


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 5, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> We need to arange a meetup!


----------



## sned (Jun 5, 2006)

Scott J said:
			
		

> I'll be there with a few mates I expect.



yeah man. im up fer it! Back from uni just in time.

here is some info.. you need to scroll down to near the bottom.. actually i'll just quote it...




			
				that site i linked to said:
			
		

> Sunday11th June 2006 BATH FRINGE FESTIVAL
> Walcot Independence Day Kensington Meadows
> 
> Buy a Walcot Nation Passport for £3 (families £6)
> A long afternoon of events for all the family, with plenty of live music, DJs, cabaret, stalls, food, drink, as well as kids events. It's a Green Energy Powered event, which means everything we can is being powered by wind, sun, and pedal power, and that which we can't is at least Bio-Diesel. There is no parking on site, please don't bring your car ...or your dog, or your motorbike, or drinks in glass containers. But do please bring your dancing shoes and your Walcot State of Mind for this new incarnation of the Fringe's favourite day.



oh and all i know is that Kensington Meadows is 'behind' the London Road.. follow the music and crowds i guess


----------



## user47632 (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice. You back this weekend then? 

Reading that quote makes me a bit more optimistic. Still think it should stay on Walcot Street though!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 5, 2006)

looking forward to this although dreamt last night it was empty apart from a uke player and a clown. that would be the worst fetival ever. Apart from V. 
where would a sensible time and place to meet be do you think?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 5, 2006)

Well according to various weather sources you should have a lovely day.

Once again bombscare and I are unable to attend a Bath meet due, this time, to family commitments ( in fairness I'm looking forward to spendng time with my family ) so we'll try again some other time.

Funny thing is, we often go out to Bath on a sunday daytime, by often, I mean about once a month. Just lately though it been nuts!


Have fun peeps!


----------



## sned (Jun 6, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> There's footbal on the 10th, so early arrivals can watch that.



where's the best place to watch it do you reckon? Long shot but are there gonna be any big screens or anything or is it gonna be a pub jobby?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2006)

bit up in the air whether i come down or not, mrs21 just looked into booking trian tickets, 90 quid return for the both of us,   i might still drive as i could get down and back for about thirty quid in the car - not exactly encouraging people to not use a car is it...


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 6, 2006)

sned said:
			
		

> where's the best place to watch it do you reckon? Long shot but are there gonna be any big screens or anything or is it gonna be a pub jobby?


I was going to get a projector in, but I'm having to spend money sorting out other stuff 

So I'll most likely be in the porter, cos they'e going to put in a whopping great screen downstairs.

If anyone wants to meet for the footbal, let me know!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 6, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I was going to get a projector in, but I'm having to spend money sorting out other stuff
> 
> So I'll most likely be in the porter, cos they'e going to put in a whopping great screen downstairs.
> 
> If anyone wants to meet for the footbal, let me know!


When is the footy match?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 7, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> When is the footy match?


Saturday at erm...


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 7, 2006)

Sat 10 June (1400): England v Paraguay 

That'll be 2pm then.


----------



## sned (Jun 7, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I was going to get a projector in, but I'm having to spend money sorting out other stuff
> 
> So I'll most likely be in the porter, cos they'e going to put in a whopping great screen downstairs.
> 
> If anyone wants to meet for the footbal, let me know!



Might head to the Porter then!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 7, 2006)

Once again I wont be going....I think its cos its always the weekend before I get paid and Im always skint then  oh well.....have a good time....


----------



## Maggot (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't think Theo Walcot really deserves his own day. Maybe if he helps win the world cup . . .


----------



## user47632 (Jun 8, 2006)

:d :d


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 10, 2006)

We'rewatching the footie in the bellnow,apparently.And maybe the boater for a bit.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 11, 2006)

_*cough*_

So, er... 

*Happy Walcot Nation Day!*

I have a picnic to attend to early this afternoon, but may well still attempt to cycle over to Bath later on.

So, what'll actually be going on in Kensington Meadows?

And will anybody from _here_ be _there??_


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 11, 2006)

I will be there as will derian, jln88 and fractionman 
Not sure of a good meeting point as not been to it's new home in kensington meadows but maybe by the main bar at three or four or something? Pm me if you want my number


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 11, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I don't think Theo Walcot really deserves his own day. Maybe if he helps win the world cup . . .



 

that made me laugh in a disproportianatly amused manner.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm knackered... -but I'm home.   

A top evening!  More tomorrow...


----------



## fortunesfool (Jun 13, 2006)

Had a great afternoon in the sun, here's a small review I did on efest:


> I would have mentioned this sooner but frankly I didn't know what was on offer. The traditional end to the Bath Fringe Festival has always been a street party on Walcot Street in the designated artisan area of the city. This year however it has been moved to a greenfield site and it was marvelous. The official spiel goes:
> 
> 
> > A long afternoon of events for all the family, with plenty of live music, DJs, cabaret, stalls, food, drink, as well as kids events. It's a Green Energy Powered event, which means everything we can is being powered by wind, sun, and pedal power, and that which we can't is at least Bio-Diesel. But do please bring your dancing shoes and your Walcot State of Mind for this new incarnation of the Fringe's favourite day.
> ...


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 13, 2006)

fortunesfool said:
			
		

> The event was free entry with Greenpeace collectors at the gate.



I was under the impression that this was the first year an entry fee was charged _(£3.00)_. 

All the blurb I read beforehand seemed to imply the entry fee wasn't a voluntary thing, either.


----------



## fortunesfool (Jun 13, 2006)

The placards and signs all said something like 'Recomended donation'. I just emptied out the few quid of shrapnel I had. Also I think the £3 was specific to getting the passport/programme thingumyjig


----------



## astral (Jun 13, 2006)

When I got there it wasn't obvious where the donation was to be made and most people were just wandering through, I had to go and ask where to donate.


----------



## fortunesfool (Jun 13, 2006)

Tbh, I wasn't paying a massive amount of attention as we were busy arguing with a security dude over a large plastic bottle of cider. I understand glass is a license issue but not bringing in alcohol at all seems a bit mean.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 13, 2006)

fortunesfool said:
			
		

> The placards and signs all said something like 'Recomended donation'. I just emptied out the few quid of shrapnel I had. Also I think the £3 was specific to getting the passport/programme thingumyjig



...And AFAIK, entry is dependent on holding one of the passports?  Oh well, looks like that's maybe not the case.  

Apparently, the site hit it's license limit of 10,000 punters by the mid-afternoon (-doubtlessly helped on by the good weather!  ).

I hear rumours that the organisers already had the license to do it for two days this year, and now there's talk of making it a two day event next year.

Within five years, it'll probably be another Ashton Court.  I bet the entry fee won't be voluntary next year...


----------

